# Aeroponic Tub Setup (1000w)



## Mitus (May 7, 2009)

This is my 2nd home made hydroponic system and I opted to go with Aeroponic this time rather than a drip system. I'm using a 3 part General Hydroponics nutrient mix for Veg and Advanced Nutrients Sensei Bloom A + B & other A.N. bloom products I'll talk about later.

I built 2 seperate 7 plant systems from 35 gallon rubber tubs. These tubs are unlike the average rubbermade tub because they are meant to hold tools (lots of weight) and the plastic they are made with does not flex with water inside of it. Yes the lids are yellow and you need to account for the small amount of light that may get through but thats not hard to do. I've started with 14 clones of Green Crack which came from a local dispensary. 

I'll post a few pictures in order to give you an idea of where i'm at. I'm just starting week 4


----------



## Mitus (May 7, 2009)

These are the next selection of pics take a few days later


----------



## Mitus (May 7, 2009)

and here are the next ones


----------



## Mitus (May 8, 2009)

And here are the next ones


----------



## Mitus (May 8, 2009)

So i'm in the begining of week 4 and i'm about to stop using the advanced nutrients tarantula. The roots exploded when i used that stuff and i have to say i'm very impressed. I'm attaching a pic of my bloom nutrients.

Recently I've had some issues such as I overfed them for a day. I did correct that quickly and its fine now. I also had some rather large jumps in PH that i wasnt used to yet haha, but i'm learning how to take better care of that. 

Any tips, comments or questions are always welcome!! Thanks for checkin out my stuff guys!

-Mitus


----------



## naturalhigh (May 8, 2009)

looks good


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 8, 2009)

very nice job, you gonna flower those soon? i personally use the rubbermade tote for cloning, but to finish plants in these type of setups with space on the lid being an issue, its not too tight in there?


----------



## Mitus (May 8, 2009)

Started flowering begining of 3rd week. The space doesn't seem to be too much of an issue though there are things I will do diff next time


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (May 8, 2009)

I use the same totes you do, toughbox. Best tote on earth for growing with. Most totes are flimsy and cause a lot of problems when the plants get heavy. The ToughBoxes never bow under weight. Because the lid is slightly inset, I make drip tables out of them and they never spill. I just drill holes in a pattern all over it.

My friend is going aero with his toughboxes and is having a stunning grow, he is about two weeks from finish. I will take a picture of his setup this weekend when I go to help him then post them.


----------



## Mitus (May 8, 2009)

I've made about 8 of these toughbox aero setups. Each one comes out better than the last. And I'm going to toy with an aero spray/fog tub and see how it comes out


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (May 8, 2009)

Mitus said:


> I've made about 8 of these toughbox aero setups. Each one comes out better than the last. And I'm going to toy with an aero spray/fog tub and see how it comes out


My friend has about 2 lb coming in on ONE superbox tote. His setup is areo like yours, six plants. Ill post a picture of it here tomorrow, it is just unreal how much bud is on that thing. He has me convinced that crowding isnt as much of an issue with hydroponics.

Greatest tote on earth. Here are some pics of some toughtotes Im using for drip setup. Little plants are clones in 3 inch pots under a cheapo halide yard light 175w.

Bigger ones have two plants to a tote.

This was from last weekend. Plants were ready two days later.


----------



## Mitus (May 8, 2009)

Awesome man! I'm using this super heavy tool tote from osh for my 10 plant aero/fog setup. I'll post picks of the project so far tonight. I'm going to use a 400w hps to blast my plants from the side as well as the 1000w over the top. Starting to see lots of sexy little white hairs and the sweet aroma fills the area. I have one plant in a gh drip bucket. It's a clone of some UK Cheese. One of my fav buds.


----------



## westcoast1 (May 8, 2009)

definitely gunna be tryin out the toughbox's soon this is lookin good Mitus! will b checkin back on this 1


----------



## Mitus (May 8, 2009)

After a lot of trial and error with the rubbermade tubs I will stick with these instead for sure. Check later for details on the tubs I'm building for my other setup.
-Mitus


----------



## Mitus (May 8, 2009)

After a lot of trial and error with the rubbermade tubs I will stick with these instead for sure. Check later for details on the tubs I'm building for my other setup.
-Mitus


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 9, 2009)

look at the difference in growth between the aero and the water farm, nothing on this plant outperforms aero, one thing i know is the sidebranching is unbelievable, excellent side colas


----------



## Mitus (May 10, 2009)

Here is some pics/info about the two types of units i'm building and a sneak peak at a 4x4 growtent i'm working on a setup for.

First pics are an inside veiw of the tubs i'm using for my current grow (14 Green Crack plants)
-27 Gal toughbox plastic tote
-3/4" pvc manifold down the center of tub
-330 degree sprayers along pvc
-7 plant sites w/ 3" netcups
-one 4" inch access port
-1" bulkhead to drain @ water change
-pvc valve for optional forced water draining or to get sample of water to test
-1/2" grommet @ base of any side to fit 1/2" elbow & blue tubing (water level like a GH waterfarm)

The only time i turn off the sprayers is when i'm going in w/ my probe to test the water levels (which i prefer to do rather then letting a sample drain out), or when i'm doing a water change(which i do once a week).
The water level is optional but cool to have so you dont have to lift the lid or look inside to see how much water you have.




The 2nd (larger) tub is our "Big Boy" project haha... I'll let the pictures tell most of the story. Pretty much its the same idea as the smaller tub, but its made for 10 plants, its more heavy duty, and we're adding a fog unit which i'll add a few pictures of. The unit that will house the fogger is still being made so i'll post pics of that later

And... the 4x4x6.5 growtent... you havent even seen what's going in there 

-Mitus


----------



## Mitus (May 10, 2009)

Hello buds !!


----------



## drizzyrogers (May 10, 2009)

i have a drip system with 24 babies how much did u harvest?


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 10, 2009)

everything looks really good, may i make a suggestion? try 1/2 pvc, i notice a substantial difference in water pressure thus creating a very fine mist, especially when making a more elaborate spray manifold with more heads on it


----------



## Mitus (May 10, 2009)

drizzyrogers said:


> i have a drip system with 24 babies how much did u harvest?


I'm still in progress drizzy, but i'll let ya know!! 

@morris, so you're saying having a smaller pvc made higher water pressure? do you think a more powerful pump could have the same effect?

-mitus


----------



## wyatte (May 10, 2009)

What are you growing and how much did you yeild off of each of those tubs?
Thanks


----------



## Mitus (May 10, 2009)

i'm growing 14 clones of Green Crack and 1 clone of UK Cheese in a GH drip bucket beside them. I'll let you know on the harvest when they're done. I'm expecting 1-1.5 lbs.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 10, 2009)

for your tub a 250gph or even that 396 are perfect. smaller pvc will actually maximize a smaller pump, basically like a bottleneck


----------



## bigbuddc (May 12, 2009)

Hey Mitus I love your DIY aero setup Im trying to put something similar together myself but Im having a hell of time finding a proper tub for my babies. I see your using a Toughbox but I cant find one anywhere. Do they sell them on the web at all? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hazee (May 12, 2009)

I've seen them at OSH and I believe Home Depot has them as well. I was thinking about using those next time. 

Mitus, Do you know the dimensions for the toughboxes you have?


----------



## Mitus (May 14, 2009)

31" x 21" & 15" tall (give or take a half inch either way)

I've seen them at Home Depot, Osh, and just recently at Lowes.


----------



## Mitus (May 15, 2009)

I'm working on a big/little side project . Inspired by my buddy GoHydro. Basically its four 3 1/2 foot pieces of 6" PVC. They are all laying parallel to eachother with elbows that join together into one 2" pvc, which drains out the side of the 4'x4' growtent, into the res. The water is supplied by sprayers that are punched through the top of the PVC next to the netcups. So the water sprays the roots and runs back down the pvc, out the elbow, into the 2" pvc, which drains back into the res, and is repumped back into all the sprayers and follows the same process again.

So far i've set up my tent, built the frame for the grow chambers, i've cut the 3 & 1/2 foot grow chambers from the 6" PVC and i've glued the elbows to them. the other end is covered by a rubber endcap which is removable with a screwdriver.

The first 3 pics are of GoHydro's system (where i got my idea from). The last couple are of my progress so far.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 15, 2009)

may i make a suggestion, just for where i am, i used the "mogie" method and its basically same unit, you can find it in DIY section of riu, anyway my main reason for going fencpost is i only found small amount of 6inch PVC and it was shedule 40, $50 for a 10' and the caps were 30bucks each cus they are rare so i went with 4inch PVC and had great results, take it from a guy who built 2 differenct styles of system, the square fencepost hold more volume for roots and are easy to keep up right, round gully units like these need to be paid good attention to when fastening down, fence posts need no fastening, thos drainage elbows if available is 6" must be very pricey, they are around $20 for 4", performance wise they are certainly equals, but it cost me 4 times asmuch than fencepost method, lowes has 7' and 98" for $18 and $23, 4inch pvc at home depot is $9 for 10', also i know i hit on the plants likeing to tip cus of the curvature, but since the plants site or hole you cut out is also on a curve, the plant stem and all will want to lean over, as compared to the flat side of the posts, thank you for letting me voice my opion on your thread bro


----------



## naturalhigh (May 16, 2009)

looks good..the other one seems to have a ton of tubing...all you really need is one hose inthe middle of each then run your sprayers from spinder lines..


----------



## Mitus (May 16, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> may i make a suggestion, just for where i am, i used the "mogie" method and its basically same unit, you can find it in DIY section of riu, anyway my main reason for going fencpost is i only found small amount of 6inch PVC and it was shedule 40, $50 for a 10' and the caps were 30bucks each cus they are rare so i went with 4inch PVC and had great results, take it from a guy who built 2 differenct styles of system, the square fencepost hold more volume for roots and are easy to keep up right, round gully units like these need to be paid good attention to when fastening down, fence posts need no fastening, thos drainage elbows if available is 6" must be very pricey, they are around $20 for 4", performance wise they are certainly equals, but it cost me 4 times asmuch than fencepost method, lowes has 7' and 98" for $18 and $23, 4inch pvc at home depot is $9 for 10', also i know i hit on the plants likeing to tip cus of the curvature, but since the plants site or hole you cut out is also on a curve, the plant stem and all will want to lean over, as compared to the flat side of the posts, thank you for letting me voice my opion on your thread bro


 

@Morris - I'm lucky enough to have a hardcore plumbing supply place locally. They have ANYTHING you can imagine as far as piping goes. And I completely agree with you on the stability of the square posts vs the large round pvc. BUT... As you'll see in the 2 pics i'm posting, my drainage system stops the peices from rolling. That 2" PVC runs out the side of the tent to the res. I found that for making a draining system that fit my needs there was no way to properly attach a drain to the squair posts i had (which were 4 3/4" posts). With this design im using now, everything conects perfectly and if i do say so looks pretty cool  . 
Now i'm working on setting up my plant sites and entry points for my spayers. 

@naturalhigh - If you're talking about using soft tubing, then i disagree with you. I don't want to have to worry about leaks so i opted to go with sturdy pvc and pvc connectors. If you werent talking about soft tubing then please explain to me what "spinder lines" are 

Thanks guys!! 

I'll post more pics as i make some progress.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 16, 2009)

actually i wish i had something like the elbows, i was gonna order aeroflo replaecement drains, but i couldnt wait that long and i couldnt come up with a good solution, i too wanted a mutual drainage system, since i have the rez underneath, i needed something very wide and lucked out with 54gal rubbermades, they are short and wide enough to fit 5 fencposts, so i did what i normally do, i drill holes into my endcaps, one thing about those larger drains roots can and will get in there, just do yourself the favor and dont glue those joints, just for easier access, without realizing the drilled holes also serve as a pre-filter for large chunks atleast, may i make another recomendation, i see the sprayer manifold is very intricate in those pics, i and some others run one straight 1/2pvc line parralell to the tube and dril holes for the 1/4 poly spray lines from there, the pressure is excellent, you would think there wll be a drop off in performance but works great, but i found out fast when someone likes a system the way its designed they copy it, you know it works so good luck and keep posting, in all honesty im nrevous about pix, i dont even talk about my set up in detail since i have a"few"


----------



## Mitus (May 16, 2009)

haha, well i already know what the finished idea is so i'm alright sharing the step-by-step with you guys


----------



## Mitus (May 17, 2009)

netcups and grommets for sprayers drilled


----------



## Mitus (May 19, 2009)

Check out the pics 



-Mitus


----------



## mwilk (May 20, 2009)

Those look amazing. Grand Daddy Purple?


----------



## Mitus (May 20, 2009)

Green Crack is the strain. It is a "clone only" strain from California.


----------



## Mitus (May 22, 2009)

Check out the pics... the sweet aroma of the Green Crack fills the room 


-Mitus


----------



## Mitus (May 29, 2009)

More progress on the NFT system and more pics of the green crack in aero tubs


----------



## southern homegrower (May 29, 2009)

damn mitus u ben busy. looks great man didnt no u stared a new thread was wondering what happend to u


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 30, 2009)

fucking splendid mitus i just love homemade aeroponics!


----------



## Mitus (May 30, 2009)

I love it too!!! Man... I've had a lot of hobbies over the years, but none has kept such a big smile on my face


----------



## Mitus (May 31, 2009)

Here is the most recent pics 

less then 4 weeks to go!!

-Mitus


----------



## skeet420 (May 31, 2009)

Holy crap!! How long do you figure the haris on that 4th close up (i think)!!!!!!!!


Mitus said:


> Check out the pics
> 
> 
> 
> -Mitus


----------



## westcoast1 (Jun 1, 2009)

mann they are lookin so good mitus! love the first pic such a perfect canopy of nugggs and 4 more weeks to go wowww that green crack is gunna b dank man i love that shit.


----------



## Morduskull (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Dude Damm sweeet as setup u got going..
Cant wait to see the finished aero unit !!!!
You should drop by go hydro's thred and send him a link to check out what he insired you to do 
Some sweet looking plants to to bad we cant get green crack over here 
Keep up the good work keep the pic of the new system and bud porn coming loving it .......


----------



## Mitus (Jun 1, 2009)

Ya they're lookin great... can't wait till they're done. If you guys wana see the progress on the NFT system, here is my other thread : https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/199258-aero-nft-grow-journal-discussion.html#post2559898


----------



## strangerdude562 (Jun 2, 2009)

looking great, what yield do you expect?


----------



## Mitus (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll let ya know when it happens  3 more weeks to go


----------



## smartbadguy (Jun 2, 2009)

I like the way it look


----------



## Mitus (Jun 6, 2009)

Yo!

Here are some updated pictures... I'm really seeing a visual difference in the buds since I started using Advanced Nutrients Overload. See for yourself... the buds look amazing. My tub on the right side of the room had some light coloration in the leaves recently (possibly nitro deficient), but seems to be doing better now. Few more weeks left, I'm guessing 2-3, but it could be a little longer... I'm having trouble finding info on the Green Crack strain because it is a "clone only" strain... apparently its a strain that was created in the 80's in southern cali by crossing Skunk #1 with a California indica. Again... there are no seeds for this strain... you can only get it by cloning off some one's mother plant.

(the last 3 pics are of the UK Cheese in the drip bucket)

-Mitus


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 6, 2009)

nice garden man, Aero is the way.........


----------



## Mitus (Jun 14, 2009)

Well its the final stretch and I've started flushing them a few days ago. I'll keep you guys posted.

-Mitus


----------



## jrinlv (Jun 18, 2009)

Killer bro, so you say you run the pumps all the time, I'm trying to figure out what is best. Some say 1 min on 5 off. Do you roots look healthy? The plants look great, i would love to know your yield...Good luck JR


----------



## Mitus (Jun 19, 2009)

Been clipping for 7 hours strait... about 2-3 hours to go... AND I'M LOVIN EVERY SECOND!

-Mitus


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 19, 2009)

CHUG! CHUG! CHUG! er, I mean TRIM! TRIM! TRIM!


----------



## southern homegrower (Jun 19, 2009)

damn mitus looks great. gota love them areo tubs


----------



## 2lagit2quit (Jun 19, 2009)

hey man u never said how much you ended up with. whats the final numbers?


----------



## murtymaker (Jun 19, 2009)

Just got on the thread, hope your harvest is amazing!


----------



## Mitus (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll post again after it finishes drying... I smoked some of the hash from the Green Crack yesterday... and I woke up 15 hours later... all I have to say is wow...

-Mitus


----------



## Mitus (Jun 20, 2009)

jrinlv said:


> Killer bro, so you say you run the pumps all the time, I'm trying to figure out what is best. Some say 1 min on 5 off. Do you roots look healthy? The plants look great, i would love to know your yield...Good luck JR


 
The pumps were on 24/7 for the first 2-3 weeks then i switched to 15 min of spray, every other 15 min.


----------



## westcoast1 (Jun 20, 2009)

wOOOOWWW man lookin soo good, all i remember about the green crack i had was it was super dense let us know how u come out when its dry but congrats mitus that lookslike some chronnnn


----------



## Mitus (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks bro! Its got a few more days to dry.

-Mitus


----------



## jrinlv (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow super healthy system you have, and the buds look great, What type of timer did you use to run 15 on and 15 off, I'm having a little trouble sourcing anything that will work for that may functions a day. +1 rep....Thanks JR


----------



## Mitus (Jun 21, 2009)

its just a basic timer from Home Depot, Lowes, or if you're lucky enough to have it... you're local Freight Tool store. I'll post a pic tomorrow to be more specific

-Mitus


----------



## klepto (Jun 22, 2009)

i want to know how often you run the water pump during flowering? during 12 on...every 5, 10 or 15 min....and do you run the pump at all during 12 off? thanks!


----------



## Da Chef (Jun 22, 2009)

great grow. wish i could find a green crack mother. cant wait to see the dried stuff. 

i am really liking every tub grow i see. are the reservoirs in the bottoms of each 27g tub with the spray manifolds resting just above the water? but then dont the roots end up soaking in the reservoir? like a deep water culture? thats what kind of confuses me about the aeroponic tub setup. do you have tubs that are just reservoirs separate from the grow tubs? i got the idea that it's an aero system because the roots just dangle in the tub and get sprayed with mister pvc pipes for a lot of the day. but then you would have to have separate tubs as reservoirs. 

this grow style is very interesting to me tho. seems like always really great results.


----------



## 1ostbo1z (Jun 22, 2009)

ok the 14 plants are green crack ive seen alot floating around in the bay.
how long did you vegg for?
so for veg ur using 3 parts gh nutes. 
how much micro per gallon? 
how much gro per gallon? 
how much bloom per gallon? and when its all said and done what is ur ph reading and ppm? 
youve also said that ur using AN nutes for flower . how much A per gallon?
how much B per gallon? and are they all ph buffered? 
oh what week do you use the tarantula & the overload or do u use it through out the whole flowering phase?
do you use it with the A & B or by itself ( tarantula & overload)
sorry about all the ?'s but looking good just got a few of those gorilla tubs but instead of the diamond shape lid tops minds are 3 1/2" squares total of 24 squares. so ill be putting in 23 and leaving one for the pumps wire.


----------



## Mitus (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok I'll try to make sure I answer everyone...

*klepto* - During Veg and the first week of flowering, I ran the pumps 24/7

During the rest of flowering I ran them 15 on / 15 off, all day and night

*Da Chef* - The manifold rests just above the water so that the sprayers do not get flooded. Once the roots grow long enough, they do hit the res water... Once they do, they take off in growth. I kept two huge bubble stones in the water. So its like a combination Hydroponic/aeroponic/dwc/bubbleponic.

I will tell you that once the roots hit the water, its a daily chore to keep on the PH. I was getting up to 1.0 jumps in either direction daily... which does tend to hit your plant with a little PH shock here and there if you're not careful. you may see some light yellow coloring leaves or small spots on the leaves. I'd say the safest way to do it is to check your PH twice a day. My large PH jumps may have been due to possible underfeeding at a certain point, but I'm not 100% sure about that.

This style of growing certainly has a lot of different ways for you to approach it. I have seen people do a seperate res from the spray unit, but I opted to stay away from that... If you stay on you're ph and you have the air stones in the water to keep it oxygenated then you're fine... my roots grew like crazy and swallowed the airstones up haha

*1ostbo1z* - I veg'd for 2 weeks under 1000w MH. For the 3 part GH nutrients, this is what I'll say... for well rooted clones I ran 200 ppm for week 1 & 250 ppm for week 2 (an even mix of each of the 3 nutrients). Always make sure to add Micro first to the water and never mix the concentrates before adding to the water. You can cause nutrient lockout.

The Taranchula I used during week 1 & 2 of flowering to help the roots... and omfg did it help the roots... they blew the fuck up like spider webs. You can use it at different stages, even during Veg I think, so thats up to each person what they do. The overload I use during weeks 6 & 7 of flowering... and omfg did I see a difference with that stuff too. The buds swelled up almost overnight it seemed like.

I've seen the tubs you're talking about, at Lowes. I think they actually are better, but like the ones with diamonds they have a light colored lid that will allow too much light through. Make sure to cover it in some way to stop algae growth in your water. Also make sure to seal the edges of your lid with something or you can do what i did and lay folded up trash bags around the edge so it acts as a cheap water seal and you are still able to lift the lid if for some reason you need to (like maybe changing the pump if it goes out...)



Check out these roots... its insaine... 

And I've got another 5-7 days left to finish curing the bud and I'll let you guys know how it goes  . I have been sampling the UK Cheese, because it seemed to dry out much quicker.


----------



## 1ostbo1z (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks mitus for your quick reply. cus i got mines to root in 5 days using the kln root stimulator by leaving the clones in kln for 2 hours and then into the aeromist system. this freakin system rocks but i haven't yet put ne nutes in so im kinda scared since they look so good now. thats why so many questions. but thanks alot. peace


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jun 22, 2009)

you get PH flux by 1.0 huh? i thought i was the only one, no matter what system i run , i usually have to PH down twice a day when i run multiple strains in one rez, also when i use GH nutes with one single strain i get hard spikes like that, i fruckin hate chemical nutes, what flavor nutes do you use? see what aero does for the roots? that off the hook, i bet they drink 3 gallons a day, that also contributes to hard ph spikes, they drink much more water than they take up nutes, leaving behind a higher concentration of salts, these salts fuck with your PH...your current PH probs is a result of huge root systems drinking water and evaporation


----------



## Earl (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice grow Mitus.
Love those aero-roots.


----------



## Da Chef (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks for a good answer mitus. i also just downloaded a how to book for hydroponics. very cool. i am starting to love ebooks. almost makes me want a kindle, but not reallys. lol. anyway, i do understand the method a lot more now. it seems to me the best indoor grow method by far. very easy to build/understand with some of the best results i have seen. i think keeping a separate separate would cut down on infection possibilities tho. 

only think with the separate reservoir is you would have to add another line that would return the sprayed water to the reservoir, which could complicate things by having to get a second pump to draw the sprayed water to the reservoir.

but that could cut down on possibilities of algae/mold.


----------



## Mitus (Jun 25, 2009)

Final weight : 1 lb & 1 ounce of Green Crack
1 & 1/2 ounce of UK Cheese


----------



## southern homegrower (Jun 25, 2009)

how many plants was the green crack


----------



## Mitus (Jun 25, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> how many plants was the green crack



14 green crack and 1 cheese plant


----------



## 1ostbo1z (Jun 25, 2009)

so u said that u have 8 superbox what wattage is under those? and did u still use that 1000watter for flowering for one superbox?


----------



## Mitus (Jun 25, 2009)

2 boxes under one 1000w


----------



## NYCUSH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mitus said:


> 2 boxes under one 1000w


Mitus wow that was a great grow rep for you.

Da Chef where did you D/L how to book for hydroponics at?


----------



## Mitus (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for showing the love. It truely was a great experience for me. 

The Cheese is a truely unique bud... I can only describe it as "funky..." and I swear I get the after taste of cheddar cheese in my throat after smoking it ahahaha... It's totally a daytime bud for me cuz I can smoke it all day and still funciton.

The Green Crack on the other hand I have to be careful lol... That is seriously some of the strongest bud I have smoked in the about 12 years I've been smoking. 

Tonight I went to a buddies place and made some full melt bubble hash. It's fucking amazing is all I can say... Those bubble bag kits they sell on the internet really do the job well. I'll attach a few pics. I don't have a weight on the hash yet sry  and its losing weight everytime I enter the room ahaha.

-Mitus


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 26, 2009)

looks like some killer stuff man, those bubble bags do work great +REP


----------



## THE HOODFELLA (Jul 19, 2009)

Great looking setup. and a great looking dank ass buds. do you ever get any leaks with the storage bins?


----------



## Mitus (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes I had leaks around the edge of the lid so I lined the top with folded trashbags and clicked the lid over the top of them.


----------



## grodrowithme (Aug 21, 2009)

how the hell did i miss this thread


----------



## Mitus (Aug 21, 2009)

I forgive you


----------



## grodrowithme (Aug 22, 2009)

im building 2 rooms for this will be 2 seperate indoors we have going we run a flood and drain SoG but in the new room im gonna run 2 maybe 3 systems i would really like to run yours cause its the same way i build my cloners with minor differences. what im wondering is did you go through everything step by step so that a person could grow from reading this thread because its only 9 pages long just wondering im going to start reading it tomorrow from start thanks for any help ahead of time bro +rep to you i want to try this im just not big on hydroponics im an all organic soil guy


----------



## Mitus (Aug 22, 2009)

Aero requires some daily attention, but you get great results. If you have any questions let me know and I'll help the best I can.
-Mitus


----------



## grodrowithme (Aug 22, 2009)

Mitus said:


> Aero requires some daily attention, but you get great results. If you have any questions let me know and I'll help the best I can.
> -Mitus



thanks ima start building them at the begining of the week


----------



## SOG (Aug 30, 2009)

ooh Mitus
what a beutifull grow, the room setup, everything, my kind of guy 

did you get those stain's handled?


----------



## Mitus (Aug 30, 2009)

SOG said:


> ooh Mitus
> what a beutifull grow, the room setup, everything, my kind of guy
> 
> did you get those stain's handled?


Thanks a lot bro, that means a lot comming from you. It's too bad I can't show you pictures, but after following your thread for a while I've set up two near identical growrooms for friends that could afford it. 

I wish I had a known a little more about what I was doing when I started the Green Crack aero/dwc grow... Since then I've been trying like hell to get that strain back haha. And I think I'm going to get it this week. 

Right now I'm working with Chemdawg D, Black Domina, Bubba Kush and slowly growing my OG Kush mom so I can get some cuttings. I really can't wait for that GC though... drooooool...

Here is a few shots of my recent grows in progress as well as my mother plants. I'm working on a new Aero design in my free time and I'll post some info/pics on that when I feel like its ready 
As always, any questions or comments are appriciated!


-Mitus


----------



## Philo2 (Sep 10, 2009)

Awesome setup and awesome grow. 

This is the exact type set-up I have been planning. I have a few questions about the air and water pump setup: 

Did you only have 1 water pump and 1 air pump for the whole 2 box system?

Did you have any problems with water temperature from the submersion pump running so often?

Did you have a filter in the system? Any clogging issues?

Great Job


----------



## BizarroOH! (Sep 15, 2009)

great setup man!


----------



## SOG (Sep 15, 2009)

we want pix


----------



## mwilk (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow! I'm actually growing green crack as well, I live in Southern Cali. I am using two 4by4 trays with a thousand over each one. My irrigation system is ebb and flow and I am using a coco mix and coco pots. I'm in week four of flower and things seem to be going strong. I am only doing 6 in each tray, but I super cropped them and also vegged for four weeks, two under HID. I do have a couple of concerns I thought you might be able to help me with though...
- I've noticed coloring on some of the hairs and was and I am only in week four of flowering. I am thinking that this may be from heat burn, however the coloring hairs aren't concentrated directly around or under the lights. I am using 1000w lights and venting them directly inline with a can fan, but I think I vegged a bit too long ad they are a strong sativa. Did you notice this by any chance?
- I also noticed a fair amount of leaf die off towards the bottom of the plant. My hope is that it is because I have created such a thick canopy from prolonged vegging, but I noticed in your pics that your leaves seem to be green all throughout the plant. Do you agree that it is a lack of light or do you think there could be other issues?


----------

